# Girls, would you date a cuck?



## Svarog11 (Jul 15, 2016)

Would you date someone who's into cucking? Would you cuck your bf/husband? What is your opinion on such guys? Is it good because you get nice sex + a rich/loyal bf you can control or is it extremely degenerate?


----------



## chefdave (Dec 16, 2013)

I approve of this thread


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

^ Of course you would.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I don't have a problem with consensual cuckolding. If that was his thing, and I knew it would make him happy, I'd do it.

But I'd never date someone who used cuck as an insult, because I generally loathe the sort of people who use that term.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

truant said:


> But I'd never date someone who used cuck as an insult, because I generally loathe the sort of people who use that term.


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

Yea under the influence of something


----------



## Svarog11 (Jul 15, 2016)

Patch said:


> Yea under the influence of something


Like what? Alcohol? Would you be okay if it's filmed?


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

Svarog11 said:


> Like what? Alcohol? Would you be okay if it's filmed?


Yes, alcohol. Aaaand I'm not sure...maybe.


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

Like Onision?


----------



## Svarog11 (Jul 15, 2016)

Patch said:


> Yes, alcohol. Aaaand I'm not sure...maybe.


So you'd do it? Will you think any less of your bf/husband if he'd do it? What kind of a guy do you want to cuck your bf with?
@Were , Yeah, like that ****


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Excuse my naivety, but what's a cuck? 
@chefdave Holy crap, I didn't know you had SA, Donald  Maybe I can become the first SA-afflicted woman president after all.


----------



## Rainy Cakes (Jul 14, 2016)

What the hell is a cuck, lol. Im afraid to even google.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Were said:


> Like Onision?


lol I noticed that on urban dictionary. Apparently he got his fans to upvote the definition.



Rainy Cakes said:


> What the hell is a cuck, lol. Im afraid to even google.





waterfairy said:


> Excuse my naivety, but what's a cuck?


It's become a politicised insult over the last year or two, but this about sums up the original definition:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cuckold


----------



## Heartbreaker (Sep 2, 2013)

I hate that word. That's all I'm gonna say. I hate how it sounds.


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

Svarog11 said:


> So you'd do it? Will you think any less of your bf/husband if he'd do it? What kind of a guy do you want to cuck your bf with?
> @Were , Yeah, like that ****


Woah wait what....I thought we were talking about bondage and crap you know like, like..chaining him to something, you know being rough and all that crap.


----------



## Svarog11 (Jul 15, 2016)

waterfairy said:


> Excuse my naivety, but what's a cuck?
> 
> @chefdave Holy crap, I didn't know you had SA, Donald  Maybe I can become the first SA-afflicted woman president after all.





Patch said:


> Woah wait what....I thought we were talking about bondage and crap you know like, like..chaining him to something, you know being rough and all that crap.


No, lol. A cuck is a guy who watched his wife or gf get ****ed by another guy infront of him and usually gets humiliated. It's degrading af.



waterfairy said:


> Excuse my naivety, but what's a cuck?
> 
> @chefdave Holy crap, I didn't know you had SA, Donald  Maybe I can become the first SA-afflicted woman president after all.


That's a cuck ^


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

Svarog11 said:


> No, lol. A cuck is a guy who watched his wife or gf get ****ed by another guy infront of him and usually gets humiliated. It's degrading af.
> 
> That's a cuck ^


Ohhh, then no. Definitely a hard pass for me..
Damn.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

xD


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Cuckold used to be a guy unknowingly having his wife cheat on him. Based on the codpiece/cuckold that men wear, saying he only wears/holds onto it but his wife uses someone else as *filler. That kinda thing.

Then it became a swinger aspect, where the hubby/bf watches his wife with some other guy (sometimes girl), then accordingly became a porn theme/thing.

NOW it's a politicized term to call someone a wussy that starts with a P. An unmanly dimwit that cowers to the point where her hubby/bf would have to with a real man, even if in secret. It's actually now taken on a sexist term, and sometimes racially based sexist term. In that when you have any stance on civility towards others of different sex, gender, ethnicity, etc., you're then deemed a cuck(old). It's so damned stupid at this point.

Opposite yet equal reaction, I guess. Far left has been ****tarded for so long that it was only a matter of time until the far right was like, "can I talk now?" Bleh to both extreme stupidities.


----------



## chefdave (Dec 16, 2013)

Politically a cuckold is someone who's in favour of mass 3rd world immigration because the theory goes that they like seeing their women ****ed by other men. Hence the term 'cuckservative' which is typically used to describe the sort of Republican who's a #NeverTrumper, someone who's sold out to the liberal establishment for an easy life.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Lmao @
>Yes
>woah wait what is that
Gotta look **** up before you say yes. You could've added an extra guy to your room without knowing.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Wait, is it kinda like swinging?


----------



## VanitysFiend (Jun 13, 2016)

Karsten said:


> Wait, is it kinda like swinging?


It has several meanings, the one I assume this thread is about is basically a lifestyle (and subgenre of porn) where the husband (usually white) likes watching his wife (usually white) get ravaged by another man (usually non white, often black). So basically it's a kink where the guy gets off on seeing his lover f**k other guys in front of him, not my cup of tea, but as long as everyone consents I'm fine with it...


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## DaedalEVE (Dec 2, 2010)

Svarog11 said:


> Would you date someone who's into cucking? Would you cuck your bf/husband? What is your opinion on such guys? Is it good because you get nice sex + a rich/loyal bf you can control or is it extremely degenerate?


Um, YES! And YES!
I've actually done this before and really got off on it. 
Back in 2009 (before I was diagnosed with SAD) I was seriously into the whole BDSM scene. I was also poly.
So my primary boyfriend at the time (ex-fiancé) knew I was active with other people. I was also involved with a few friends who were in open relationship, and had a number of play partners.

Personally I found the whole experience to be very exciting and a lot of fun, being the exhibitionist that I was at the time. To me the main attraction was mostly the fact that someone else was watching. I REALLY loved that, because of all the positive attention I got. Plus it kinda felt "wrong" or "taboo", which made it even better!
I was a switch so I could be either submissive OR dominant, depending on who I was with, my mood, etc... but I was (and still am) mostly submissive, so I never really got much from the act of humiliating the person being "cucked". 
Usually it's people who have an "embarrassment" fetish that enjoy being cucked. If I had felt embarrassed at all I'd have honestly just had a panic attack. For people into cuckolding that sense of anxiety is pretty much the whole point (from what I understand). They have a way of turning that whole anxious feeling into something positive. That's how having sex in front of others worked for me. I'd get anxious, on the verge of having a panic attack, but instead of having a panic attack that feeling would be redirected into something else entirely, making me feel like my entire body was just floating in a pool of warm water... It felt fantastic.

All that said, my ex ended up turning out to be a total cuck, but not in the fun way. To be blunt, he wasn't giving me what I wanted in bed. He was too gentle, too nice, not willing to do some of the things I really wanted (out of fear he'd hurt or even kill me). Eventually dealing with that got frustrating, and I eventually became the man in the relationship, which is just sad.

Sorry if any of this is too graphic for this thread or if it's TMI. When it comes to this sort of stuff I have no filter. Sex wasn't a taboo thing among me or the people I hung out with. :serious:


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

This would be a complete turn off for me personally, I guess obviously really. I like submissive guys but it's inherently gendered in an offputting way to me. Basically they're submitting to the other guy not me, and I'd just be a female body they could use to trigger sexual jealousy. The other guy would actually be the dominant one in the whole scenario as well. Just thinking about the psychology behind it puts me off lol. Not sure I could distance myself from that. And at any rate would not be able to have that kind of sex with most guys.

I guess the idea of pimping them out would be better though in fantasy, but I don't think that would work out in real life at all.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

DaedalEVE said:


> All that said, my ex ended up turning out to be a total cuck, but not in the fun way. To be blunt, he wasn't giving me what I wanted in bed. He was too gentle, too nice, *not willing to do some of the things I really wanted (out of fear he'd hurt or even kill me*). Eventually dealing with that got frustrating, and I eventually became the man in the relationship, which is just sad.


Damn


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

truant said:


> I don't have a problem with consensual cuckolding. If that was his thing, and I knew it would make him happy, I'd do it.
> 
> But I'd never date someone who used cuck as an insult, because I generally loathe the sort of people who use that term.


^ this


----------



## GettingIntoMedicine (Nov 30, 2016)

Huge face palm when I read itt the girls who wouldn't have a problem with cuckolding on any level(consensual included). You are supposed to answer I wouldn't want to be with another man as I already have a partner. The fact you don't have a
Problem with it makes it seem like you are open to the idea of hooking up with other men outside the relationship.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

GettingIntoMedicine said:


> Huge face palm when I read itt the girls who wouldn't have a problem with cuckolding on any level(consensual included). You are supposed to answer I wouldn't want to be with another man as I already have a partner. The fact you don't have a
> Problem with it makes it seem like you are open to the idea of hooking up with other men outside the relationship.


Open relationships are pretty common.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

GettingIntoMedicine said:


> Huge face palm when I read itt the girls who wouldn't have a problem with cuckolding on any level(consensual included). You are supposed to answer I wouldn't want to be with another man as I already have a partner. The fact you don't have a
> Problem with it makes it seem like you are open to the idea of hooking up with other men outside the relationship.


lol at 'supposed to' really dude?


----------



## GettingIntoMedicine (Nov 30, 2016)

Persephone The Dread said:


> lol at 'supposed to' really dude?


? What wrong?
Are you implying I am dumb or something?:crying:
I am sensitive of my low IQ as it is.:frown2:


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

GettingIntoMedicine said:


> ? What wrong?
> Are you implying I am dumb or something?:crying:
> I am sensitive of my low IQ as it is.:frown2:


No... I just think your post is a bit ridiculous. There's nothing wrong with having sex with other people while in a relationship as long as everyone's on board with the idea and you're not cheating.

You do seem a bit naive, perhaps. As AussiePea said open relationships are a thing, though I'm sure you can find a woman who is OK with perfect monogamy, lots are.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

GettingIntoMedicine said:


> You are supposed to answer I wouldn't want to be with another man as I already have a partner. The fact you don't have a Problem with it makes it seem like you are open to the idea of hooking up with other men outside the relationship.


I'm polyamorous. I don't find sex outside of a relationship immoral, irrational, or uncomfortable, as long as everyone is being sensible. I have already been in one open relationship, and it did not end because it was open. I don't experience this mysterious feeling called "jealousy" everyone keeps talking about.

I make it quite clear to everyone that I'm poly so that monogamous people don't inadvertently wind up in relationships with me. I _can_ be monogamous, and have been for almost 20 years worth of relationships (I have not and would not ever cheat), but my inability to feel jealousy is apparently very destructive for other people's feelings of self-worth. So from now on I won't date people like that, since I have no interest in making anyone unhappy.


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

It's disgusting.

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

SummerRae said:


> Lmao @
> >Yes
> >woah wait what is that
> Gotta look **** up before you say yes. You could've added an extra guy to your room without knowing.


I believe they are joking.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

DaedalEVE said:


> Um, YES! And YES!
> I've actually done this before and really got off on it.
> Back in 2009 (before I was diagnosed with SAD) I was seriously into the whole BDSM scene. I was also poly.
> So my primary boyfriend at the time (ex-fiancé) knew I was active with other people. I was also involved with a few friends who were in open relationship, and had a number of play partners.
> ...


So you're not into bdsm anymore?


----------



## DaedalEVE (Dec 2, 2010)

Kevin001 said:


> So you're not into bdsm anymore?


Sorry for the _VERY_ late reply... I've been really anti-social this year.

I still have interest in kink, but my sex drive just isn't what it once was, and I have ZERO interaction with the BDSM community at all, nor any desire to engage with them.

The BDSM community where I am is like a cult. They use social and group pressure to try and control you. If you don't do as you are told or act and think the way they deem fit then there are repercussions from the group/community.
There were red flags everywhere, but I ignored them, telling myself I was just being paranoid.
Eventually I ended up being hurt by these people very badly. I won't go into all the details here, but I will say that it's the reason I have SAD now, why I don't go anywhere or do anything, have no friends or relationships, and why I'm on disability and can't work.
Those people screwed me up in the head for life.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

DaedalEVE said:


> Sorry for the _VERY_ late reply... I've been really anti-social this year.
> 
> I still have interest in kink, but my sex drive just isn't what it once was, and I have ZERO interaction with the BDSM community at all, nor any desire to engage with them.
> 
> ...


Oh damn sorry to hear this. Bdsm should be what you make it, no one should force you to do anything that you don't consent to. But glad you got out. I recently left fetlife, just didn't feel right anymore. If you ever want to talk hmu, stay strong.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Normally there's a relationship first and then he brings it up.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

waterfairy said:


> Excuse my naivety, but what's a cuck?


male genitalia


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

truant said:


> I don't have a problem with consensual cuckolding. If that was his thing, and I knew it would make him happy, I'd do it.
> 
> But I'd never date someone who used cuck as an insult, because I generally loathe the sort of people who use that term.


As always, truant nails it. I'm not 100% certain I could tho. Sometimes I'm more open in theory than I am in reality. Since I am very monogamous, but still pretty open and curious about stuff, I could see myself trying it out for his benefit (after our relationship is very well established and with the caveat I'd try it and you better not pester me again if I don't like it.)


----------



## DaedalEVE (Dec 2, 2010)

Kevin001 said:


> Oh damn sorry to hear this. Bdsm should be what you make it, no one should force you to do anything that you don't consent to. But glad you got out. I recently left fetlife, just didn't feel right anymore. If you ever want to talk hmu, stay strong.


Oh I was never forced to do anything PHYSICAL. It was more an issue of them trying to control my thoughts, feelings, and how I expressed myself.
For instance, these are things I was ACTUALLY TOLD by other people: 
_"If someone asks how you are doing, just say you're good. They don't actually want to know how you're really doing."_
And..
_"Don't let anyone know you are depressed. You need to pretend to be happy. Fake it till you make it."_

See, the issue was that I was too honest about how I actually felt and what I thought. I was too "real".
Those people didn't actually give a crap about me or how I felt, they just wanted me to play a part in their little fantasy world.
As long as THEY were happy and having fun, things were fine... but the moment you burst their little bubble by expressing any feelings other than happiness or excitement, you were punished.

I was depressed once, and just needed someone to talk to. You know what happened? Some b*tch called 911, told them I was SUICIDAL (which was a complete lie), and it resulted in police coming to my home, handcuffing me, sticking me in a police car, searching my home for weapons, and then being taken off to an ER for a psych eval, where I was handcuffed to a chair for FIVE HOURS, had to take a drug test, and was made to get undressed in front of a nurse of the OPPOSITE SEX!
After I finally got to see an actual doctor they determined I was fine (ie: NOT SUICIDAL, NOT A THREAT TO MYSELF OR OTHERS) and they said I could go home.
Later I got a $1000 hospital bill because of it!
Then, after all this, apparently the one who called the police and did all this stuff ran their mouth to EVERYONE ELSE, and I ended up being treated like I had the plague! People would avoid me, flat out ignore me when I spoke to them, I was shunned, told I was "toxic", I was told "you did it to yourself, you only have yourself to blame"... and a ton of other nonsense.

Those people are narcissistic sociopaths who take zero responsibility for their own actions, and are only interested in themselves.

It took seeing a therapist for two years before I stopped blaming myself for what happened and accepted that they were the ones who acted without thinking (or caring).


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

This still turns me off. I read a lot of gay sex stories written by straight guys (some may ID as bi,) and on rare occasions they'll include cuckolding stuff with women in (the straight guy's wife,) because it links up with the humiliation theme I guess, but I don't find the idea appealing from either pov. I don't like the idea of sex with women I'm not romantically attracted to even in fantasy, and I sure as hell don't want to be the woman in that scenario. The only hot part or part that could be hot in fantasy (and this doesn't seem an integral part of this fetish I think it varies based on the guy's motivation,) is the guy losing complete control I suppose, and I like the idea of him being submissive to multiple people because I told him to 0

I can't act out most of my sex fantasies or the stuff that I like, at least not properly, so that remains irrelevant. But no, I don't like the idea even in fantasy really.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

DaedalEVE said:


> _"Don't let anyone know you are depressed. You need to pretend to be happy. Fake it till you make it."_
> 
> See, the issue was that I was too honest about how I actually felt and what I thought. I was too "real".


Yeah, I've even heard a therapist say that exact thing. Psychology is still a joke of a scientific discipline. Sorry for what you had to go through, shame on the police for treating someone in need that way.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

DaedalEVE said:


> Oh I was never forced to do anything PHYSICAL. It was more an issue of them trying to control my thoughts, feelings, and how I expressed myself.
> For instance, these are things I was ACTUALLY TOLD by other people:
> _"If someone asks how you are doing, just say you're good. They don't actually want to know how you're really doing."_
> And..
> ...


Oh ok, yeah glad you got away from them. Some people just don't have any empathy.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

no (not knowingly).


----------



## OtterlyAbsurd (Jan 25, 2017)

Would you date someone who's into cucking?

Nope.

Would you cuck your bf/husband?

No.

What is your opinion on such guys?

Nothing wrong with them, but they aren't my cup of tea personally.

Is it good because you get nice sex + a rich/loyal bf you can control or is it extremely degenerate?

Again, nothing wrong with people who like that lifestyle and nothing inherently "degenerate" about it, it just doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Barakiel said:


>


I don't really like that word.


----------



## Neal (Jan 14, 2012)

Ive still yet to fully understand why any dude would enjoy that.


----------



## Act to fall (Apr 15, 2017)

I'm extremely faithful in relationships, and I wouldn't even consider it even if he wanted that. I just have no desire to sleep with anyone else.


----------



## Esmae (Feb 14, 2017)

fantasy wise letting other people join in is a big turn on for me (only if it's me getting attention) 
real life probably wouldn't work in fairness if a partner let me do that then id have to be ok for him to get attention from somewhere else I'd get too jealous & possesive & would prob break my heart for someone I love enjoying someone else like that. 
real life just people watching but not roughing I would love to do but I don't know how you'd do about that but I'm insecure anyway


----------

